# does anyone know



## Mr.karate (Apr 14, 2003)

Does anyone here know anything about a Sensei Eihachi Ota of Shorin ryu (matsubayashi ryu)


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 11, 2006)

*There was another master Ota in Matsubayashi Shorin ryu. I think that he was Ota Eihatchi Sensei's father. Both were students of Nagamine Shoshin Hashi founder of the Matsubayashi Shorin ryu style.*






			
				Mr.karate said:
			
		

> Does anyone here know anything about a Sensei Eihachi Ota of Shorin ryu (matsubayashi ryu)


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 11, 2006)

Interview with him:

http://www.dragon-tsunami.org/Dtimes/Pages/article37.htm

Video clip 2nd one down this page:
http://www.uechi-ryu.com/videos/masters.html


----------



## searcher (Jul 11, 2006)

I do a little.   I learned some bo kata form him.   The guy is pretty good.  he is rather small, but most are in comparison to a 6'3" American.   He is very skilled in the Matsubayashi system and in Kobudo.   I find him to be very helpful and patient.   I have had limited dealings with him, but they have been pleasent.   He may have a website, but I am not for sure.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 11, 2006)

*So, according to the interview his teacher was maseiyo Shima. I do know that he trained directly with Nagamine  at one time. I believe that both Shima and Nagamine have both passed away.  Nagamine Takayoshi is the current Soke of the style.  He lived in the US for 10 years while going to school here. *


----------

